# Ventura URC Mission Work



## dannyhyde (Dec 1, 2009)

Several families from local URC's have moved up the coast to the Ventura area and are starting a Bible study with the prayer to begin a church plant. Here are some preliminary details.


----------



## mvdm (Dec 1, 2009)

What church is overseeing this work-- so that those considering support know who to contact--or is this too preliminary at this point?


----------



## Raj (Dec 2, 2009)

Praying for this good work.


----------



## dannyhyde (Dec 2, 2009)

mvdm said:


> What church is overseeing this work-- so that those considering support know who to contact--or is this too preliminary at this point?



Hi Mark,

Right now it's just a few families from a couple of churches that are trying to garner interest. After an initial period they hope to have one of the local churches oversee them.


----------

